
Google Voice gets its first big update in five years, adds new UI and features - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/01/google-remembers-that-google-voice-exists-overhauls-app-ui/
======
shawndumas
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13463940](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13463940)

